# Bids for 15-16 season



## flyguyirvin65 (Feb 18, 2015)

I have tried so cold calling for next season and Im getting stone walled. They all say wait till this season is over. What months are you guys getting your best results on cold calling ?


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

I send contracts out first part of September with instructions to return by October 1 (we can get snow as early as October here, although not common). Once I see who has re-signed and I know how much (if any) room I have for new accounts, I then start looking for new customers. I have found that any earlier than that, people either don't want to our can't think about snow. Same goes for mowing contracts, nobody can make a lawncare decision in January. Just my $.02


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

With what Dereck said.

But...if you know of a account not well serviced...while that is still fresh in their mind, strike while the skillet is hot


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

No one around here really thinks about snow until late August to early September. There are a few multi year accounts that start in the spring when they're up for renewal but that's about it.

Other than poorly serviced accounts, we don't make any contacts to sell snow work until at least the beginning of August, and no one gets serious until mid September for the most part.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

But one never knows....so knock and knock


----------



## flyguyirvin65 (Feb 18, 2015)

On a Call;1986743 said:


> But one never knows....so knock and knock


Im cold calling now to get my name and face out there. My service isnt cheap but my service is exceptional. I figure if I stop to see them every month they will hire me or get a restraining order. My 2 boys are getting involved with the business this year and I want to show them how hard work pay off, also need more work to keep 2 more trucks and new bobcat busy.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

The sooner the better. I like to know asap what I have for the next year. Then I have all summer to come up with a gameplan for the next season with guys and equipment.


----------

